# Сборники А. Коробейникова



## srna (24 Окт 2017)

Ищу сборники А. Коробейников


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Окт 2017)

*Альбом для детей и юношества Nr.1 Александр Коробейников*


----------



## voldemar-60 (26 Окт 2017)

*Альбом для детей и юношества Nr.2 Александр Коробейников*


----------



## voldemar-60 (27 Окт 2017)

Я смотрю Коробейников пользуется популярностью, 48 скачиваний, но почему-то довольных этим всего трое!А ведь всего-то время потрачено и немалое, отсканировать целый сборник и привести сканы в порядок и это чтобы людям совершить тяжелую работу, нажать на кнопку и скачатьvoldemar-60/ писал:


> Думаю, здесь полный вариант 2-ой части.


----------



## Дмитрий (29 Окт 2017)

Я не скачивал, но скажу спасибо, так как это действительно труд!


----------



## burachonok (7 Дек 2017)

Спасибо за ноты!
Искала ребёнку Новелетту и Жеманную кадриль, а тут целые сборники!


----------



## holina.t (7 Дек 2017)

Спасибо за сборники А. Коробейникова.


----------



## Alien (3 Мар 2019)

Спасибо за сборники. Но 2 часть все таки не скачивается.


----------



## acco (5 Мар 2019)

Alien написал(а):


> Спасибо за сборники. Но 2 часть все таки не скачивается.


Перезалил сборники, сделал PDF.


----------



## ярина70 (9 Мар 2019)

Большое спасибо за сборники!


----------



## omela58 (10 Мар 2019)

Спасибп огромное!!! Дети играют Коробейникова с удовольствием!


----------



## Лидия (2 Июл 2019)

voldemar-60 написал(а):


> *Альбом для детей и юношества Nr.2 Александр Коробейников*


Спасибо большое! Наш юный баянист захотел сам разучить "Жеманную кадриль", нигде не могла найти ноты. А тут весь сборник!


----------



## Orlik (25 Мар 2020)

Спасибо большое! Очень долго ищу ноты, нашла у Вас! Очень признательна, спасибо за проделанную работу!


----------



## Alik W. (10 Окт 2021)

_Большое спасибо за сборники!_


----------

